# Tibetan Sky Burial Vs Ground burial/Cremation



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 22, 2011)

I was reading something about people loving animals but also understanding that they are sustenance for many living things and therefore wouldn't deprive people of eating them or something to that effect (i feel that way myself, but wouldn't eat animals i keep as pets myself). It made me think about the Tibetans and how they have the same thoughts about human beings. 

Were sustenance for other living things as well, and the Tibetans believe that once you die, your body is nothing but an empty vehicle, a carcase that can be used to sustain other animals. Though it may seem grousome to some (i thought it was myself when i first learnt of it), but when i really sat down and thought about it, it's actually an honorable thing to do. A final act of kindness even.

What do you guys think about the tradition? Would you ever consider doing this instead of a Ground burial or cremation? If so, why or why not?

_*FYI*_ this isn't a discussion about religion or what i think about others religious beliefs, this is just about learning and sharing thoughts and opinions on this particular tradition the Tibetans have (im not even sure if this is part of their religion, i believe it's more part of a philosophy). 

Here's a wiki link for anyone who doesn't know about it but is interested to learn. I won't link pics or vids because i don't think it's appropriate, and it's easy enough to look up anyway.

Tibetan Sky Burial


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2011)

I plan on donating organs if anyone can use them, then the rest of my body to science. I figure if I am done using it then someone should learn something. I agree that once I'm dead it's just a hunk of meat. I also tend not to visit graves for that same reason. My loved ones are not there with their bodies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2011)

Organ donor than cremate me.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 22, 2011)

I am an organ donor.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh donating to science is a great idea! I don't know what i would do myself as i have been brought up an orthodox Christian, so i feel like it's my "duty" to follow tradition and be buried like the rest of my family who have passed, but at the same time if it were possible for my body to be "dealt with" in the Sky burial way, i think it's something i would like to consider. After taking life to sustain my own, it seems like the right thing to do (for me) to give my body back to nature so that it can feed other living things. But it is a scary though. >.<

I have heard so many creepy thing about people who have organs in them that were somebody elses. Of course i have no idea if its true and don't think anyone will ever know. BUT so many lives have been saved by organ donors. My mother died when i was 9yrs old, waiting for a heart to become available. She had a massive heart attack and lost 3/4 of her heart. She was only able to hold on for a little over a week after the heart attack.


----------



## degrassi (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't donate my organs due to health issues but I would like to. I've thought about donating my body to science as I have a rare syndrome and it might help others learn about it. Or I also like the idea of an Eco funeral, where you are just put into the ground not embalmed or in a casket so you actually decompose. I have never liked the idea of being embalmed and not decomposing. I think I've watched too many crime dramas where they dig up bodies 50years later and they still look new, too unnatural for me. 

I don't have a problem with the sky burial. I can't see it being allowed in any western countries though due to the laws around handling of dead bodies.

I also heard of people being turned into gem stones. Your cremated and then they turn your ashes into a gem to be put in a necklace or ring. Kind of a weird idea but its something different.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 23, 2011)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I also heard of people being turned into gem stones. Your cremated and then they turn your ashes into a gem to be put in a necklace or ring. Kind of a weird idea but its something different.


Oh wow i have never heard of that before. I don't think i would like to have the dead remains of someone on me or in my house. But it's an interesting idea and probably better than having ashes in an urn. I'm sure a lot of people who keep ashes might like to have their loved ones remains as a gem that they can keep on them. But not something i would like to do. >.<


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 23, 2011)

My cousin lost a baby at birth and they had her cremated and the parents and all of the grandparents and great grandparents have a "locket" with ashes in it and a picture of the baby.....seemed a bit gruesome to me, but I can understand how it would help parents to cope.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 23, 2011)

I've never heard of this before - it's very interesting.
I have an organ donor card too, I agree that once you die your body is just "meat" and somebody might as well make use of it when you don't need it any more. If something like this Sky Burial was possible I'd consider it.

However I don't think I will be donating my body to medical science, having had the experience of dissecting such a body this year myself.


----------



## kuniklos (Aug 23, 2011)

I did know about this. I had desperately wanted to work in Tibet when I was deciding my future in anthropology. Due to a complete lack of support from my family on the matter I work in medieval archaeology now. This makes sense to me and I would have no issue doing it.

However, I am following my fiancee's wishes for our future in that we will both donate our organs, and have our bodies cremated and ashes placed together.

I would be so down with mummification if I could do it.


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Im of the same opinion as most of you here, I plan on donating my organs when I die, but I wouldnt mind doing this Tibetan sky burial thing, makes sense to me. If I can give back to nature in a final way of sorts i would like to. I also believe that when we die our bodies are just empty vessels, another reason i dont visit graves either; the ones I love are not there anymore.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 26, 2011)

*Michaela wrote: *


> However I don't think I will be donating my body to medical science, having had the experience of dissecting such a body this year myself.


How has that experience effected you? I'm assuming you are in medical school? Did people make fun of the dead people? I know it's weird but I don't want people laughing at my dead body or making fun of me. Then again, I would never know so it doesn't matter.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 27, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > However I don't think I will be donating my body to medical science, having had the experience of dissecting such a body this year myself.
> ...


:yeahthat: I am very interested to know as well. =)


----------



## kuniklos (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a few lab courses with bodies, but we dealt more with cause of death and identification. No one joked to be honest. But when I'm on archaeology digs, we do make jests about some of the bones. We found a very tall man who was at least 6'2" with the biggest femur most of use had ever handled. So ofcourse the jokes along the lines of ,"You know what they say about big femurs? Big pant legs!" Har har. 

I think current crime scenes and deaths we treat with more seriousness than any of the historical or ancient bodies. They are so removed from our time and monkey sphere it doesn't really effect us the same way I think.

I don't know what the other person encountered, but it could just be the crudeness of the organ removal. Or the bed-side-manners of those around them.


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 16, 2011)

this is interesting, i would love to do something like this wouldnt need anymore room for graves etc


----------

